# TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

						TUXEDO hat sich auf Computer mit Linux als Betriebssystem spezialisiert und ist unser Partner für PCGH-Gaming-Laptops. Dabei gibt es die PCGH-Geräte wahlweise mit TUXEDO Budgie 18.04 oder für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zusätzlich mit Windows 10 Home. Beim Bootvorgang können Sie dann kinderleicht auswählen, welches Betriebssystem gerade geladen werden soll. Wer noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen, alle Treiber wurden von TUXEDO installiert und auch alle Sondertasten funktionieren unter Linux einwandfrei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*


----------



## IE4I (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue GerÃ¤te mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

Für 1600 gibt es gerade ebenfalls einen i7-9750H + 2060

Dazu kommen dann noch:

- 32 statt 16GB Ram
- 17 statt 15 Zoll
- 1TB SSD
- 1TB HDD
- incl. W10

(Und somit günstiger 400 Euro günstiger und IMHO besser ausgestattet als der kleinste PCGH / Tuxedo Laptop für 2000 Euro)

Lenovo Legion Y540-17IRH, 81Q4001HGE Notebook (43,9 cm/17,3 Zoll, Intel Core i7, RTX 2060, 1000 GB HDD, 1000 GB SSD) online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

Ach Kragovski, lass doch gut sein.


----------



## IE4I (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ach xxxxx, lass doch gut sein.



Redakteur bei PCGH :O - ok dies erklärt dann ggf. den "Nichts-Aussagenden" Comment auf PCGH FB zu dem Thema.

(p.s. gerade als ein solcher sollte man das Wort "Privatsphäre" kennen... entferne daher deinen Comment mit meinem Namen. - Danke!)


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

Nur wenn du mich dort nicht mehr blockierst


----------



## IE4I (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nur wenn du mich dort nicht mehr blockierst



Ich "entblocke" dich wenn du dann auch (auf FB) erklärst warum man deiner Meinung nach 2000,- für ein 15er mit 500 SSD / 1TB HDD statt 1600,- für ein 17er 1TB SSD / 1TB HDD ausgeben sollte


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

Ok, Deal. Aber dort und nicht hier!


----------



## IE4I (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

Dann lösch mal unsere Antworten hier (Falls Rechte dazu - Und von mir aus den Gegen-Deal)

Hatte mich eh nur wegen der System-Spec Anfrage bei PCGH angemeldet. Wollte nur Intel weiter Pushen nachdem so viele zu AMD abgewandert sind


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. September 2019)

*AW: TUXEDO-Notebooks als PCGH-Edition - Neue Geräte mit Geforce RTX 2080 und RTX 2060 [Anzeige]*

Kann hier nix löschen. Steh zu deinen öffentlichen Bekundungen.


----------

